# What is a F44 option on a 77 Chevy.



## Bonanza77 (May 16, 2002)

I was resarching my VIN on your web page and got stuck when I came to the series. In the manual it shows 1=1/2 ton, 2=3/4, 3=1ton and 4= F44 option. Well mine is the F44 option, just curious if anyone may know what this means. Thanks for your help.

Haas


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Well in my 1977 Chevrolet Truck Light-Duty Sales Album, there is no listing for "F44" under RPO's (Regular Production Options).

There is: 
F40 - HD Front & Rear Suspension
F41 - Sport Suspension
then it goes to F51 - HD Front & Rear Shocks

BUT, under "Standard Specifications" it lists C/10, Big 10 (C10/F44), C/20, C/30.

So in a nutshell, you have a Big 10, which is also referred to as a "Heavy Half".

Here are the differences:
Rear Suspension: C/10 - 3100lb. -- Big 10/ F44 - 3400 lb.
Axle Ratio: C/10 - 3.40 -- Big 10/ F44 - 3.73
[email protected]: C/10 - 1550 lb. ea. -- Big10/ F44 - 2000lb. ea.
Rear Brakes: C/10 - Drum 11" x 2" -- Big 10/ F44 - 11" x 2.75"
Tires: C/10 - G78-15B -- Big10/ F44 - L78 - 15B

That is it as far as suspension and brakes go. There is not much different otherwise, aside from trim and cosmetics.

Hope it helps.


~Chuck


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Chuck is right on the money,you have a heavy 1/2.Im not sure of the 73-87's,but i had 2 f44 's one 91,and a 94.They esentially are 2500LD's with 1500 springs.They have the bigger rear end (9.5),and larger brakes,thicker rotors,and the heavier driveshaft-u joints.in the 88-98 1500 the F44 could only be had on a 4x4 excab for some reason,the option raised the GVWR from 6200 to 6600 on shortbeds,and from 6200-6800 on long boxes.All 1500 diesels were F44's too,it was included,at no cost.


----------

